# Ladies paddling in New Zealand Oct-Jan



## @llie (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Girls!

I'm out and about paddling and filming in New Zealand from next week until mid-January. If you are up for some paddling or possibly a girls' creeking trip, shoot me a message! I'd like to film a segment of a girls' trip while I'm here. Gathering interest - let me know if you're up for it and in the country!
Allie


----------



## ReefGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Man, just joined up to this forum and saw this - when are you there until? I'm coming out on the 27th. Too late?


----------



## @llie (Feb 10, 2009)

*just missed you!*

hey! Sorry I'll miss you, but there will still be tons to paddle. I'm leaving the 19th for chile for some paddling as well. I've met a ton of awesome paddlers though if you need some people to go with here!

Allie


----------



## HabitatHussy (Feb 25, 2011)

I won't be in New Zealand until Oct./Dec. this year but would love to get hooked up with some other girls or guys to paddle with. 

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## HabitatHussy (Feb 25, 2011)

I would also love some Chile beta too. 

Thanks,
Heather


----------

